# What are your favorite Folk/Bluegrass bands?



## Trooper

Starting this thread in hopes to get a good discussion started about what type of artists you hobos like to listen to in the Folk/Bluegrass genre. Also to hear about any stories you might have about certain songs or shows you've been to that have impacted you on your journeys.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

3 words.....PAT THE BUNNY


----------



## Trooper

Billy Cougar White said:


> 3 words.....PAT THE BUNNY



I love Pat The Bunny! I remember when i got kicked out of the house for the first time i moved in with a junkie, who would later become one of my best friends, and at the time i had just discovered probably nothing, possibly everything, and it changed my whole perspective on folk and lyric writing.. some deep shit on that album, helped me though a rough time.


----------



## Mobius1917

Been listening a lot of folk punk these days, on Ramshackle Glory now. Check out Blackbird Raum and Dummy Head Torpedo if you haven't heard of them. 



 (The whole album is in the channel)


----------



## Deleted member 20683

i have never been into bluegrass & am aging out of being able to tolerate all the screaming in folk-punk, but i do have an enduring love of appalachian old-time that started from trying to learn clawhammer banjo. tommy jarrell is my all-time favorite classic folk artist in that genre...be good tanyas are a really lovely, girly indie neo-americana sort of band. oh yeah, check out roscoe holcomb for some true lonesome old school mountain banjo blues!


----------



## Trooper

oak moth said:


> i have never been into bluegrass & am aging out of being able to tolerate all the screaming in folk-punk, but i do have an enduring love of appalachian old-time that started from trying to learn clawhammer banjo. tommy jarrell is my all-time favorite classic folk artist in that genre...be good tanyas are a really lovely, girly indie neo-americana sort of band. oh yeah, check out roscoe holcomb for some true lonesome old school mountain banjo blues!



Checked out all of those artists, its really good! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Bluegrass/folk like old blues are history in song. Americana at its finest imo. Folk punk/traveller stuff is like homage to those stories and like a carrying on of the torch. It always feels old timey. Simple and nostalgic. There really is so much history and depth in it i love it. I love to wander youtube listening o stuff in these general genres. So much good shit. Ive really dug this song lately..... hogslop string band ~ Reuben's train



https://mudcat.org/thread.cfm?threadid=161482


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Probly saw this, its in the same section, but if you didnt 
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/old-fashioned-morphine.33055/


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Also The legendary shack shakers are the shit. Clodhopper makes me think of hopping trains.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Where I go for all of my obscure music needs that easy to search on YT.​


----------



## deleted user

Hail seizures and blackbird raum for sure my favorite.


----------



## Faunus

https://shitdamnhellstringband.bandcamp.com/releases

Good wandering busker band with banjukes and washtub bass.


----------



## Coywolf

There have been many threads about this recently.

Steeldrivers
Alison Krause and union station
Bela fleck and the flecktones
Jim croce
Bob Dylan
Woody Guthrie
Red bird
Old crow MS
Chris Stapleton
Trampled by turtles
So many more. 

Pandora is your best friend. Their Americana station is amazing. 

Not too much into the folk punk genre. But am trying to get into it.


----------



## danjo

The song Denouncing November Blue by the Avett Brothers has always stuck with me.


----------



## danjo

Also Out West from Portland is the jams, and they the homies. https://soundcloud.com/outwestbluegrass


----------



## Trooper

danjo said:


> Also Out West from Portland is the jams, and they the homies. https://soundcloud.com/outwestbluegrass


I love it thanks for sharing


----------



## BusGypsy

You might be surprised at some good folk bluegrass music from The Grateful Dead... also a lot of good Jerry Garcia solo stuff too.


----------



## kittybutts

do you have any similar bands that I should check out? shitdamnhell string bands really groovy @Faunus


----------



## FolkLesbian

I listen to a lot of fulk punk like ajj, ghost mice, harley poe kind of stuff i wear an ajj patch on my hoodie my best friend made me and when i met some train kids in my hometown of savannah georgia they noticed my patch and we talked for a good bit its actually how i found this website! Im so glad theres a community who appreciates weird folk tunes


----------



## Sladerson

BusGypsy said:


> You might be surprised at some good folk bluegrass music from The Grateful Dead... also a lot of good Jerry Garcia solo stuff too.




Whiskey in the Jar and the whole Shady Grove album with David Grisham In General is amazing!


----------



## Matt Derrick

i changed the title to be a little more descriptive.


----------



## Sladerson

Townes Van Zandt may not be considered "folk" by some but His songwriting style and delivery is subpar, I reccomend the Album Live at the Texas Quarter seeing as how the studio r cordings can be drowned in the "Nashville Sound". 


Also Blaze Foley, Live at the Austin Outhouse. Whole album is full of amazingly written songs.


----------



## beersalt

Three wondrous female folk musicians that I've spent a lot of time learning their songs, and listening to their tunes are:
Alela Diane, Jessica Lea Mayfield, and Eilen Jewell.
Jessica Lea Mayfield is pretty pop now, unfortunately.. but, she put out a couple good folk albums in the beginning of her career.

Also, PROFANE SASS
Fellow travellers that are SO underrated, surprisingly. Can't believe I haven't seen their name on this list yet.. Unfortunately, their mandolin player passed, due to a train accident.


----------



## vagrantDarter

There's a chick on YouTube named Meredith Moon who plays a wicked banjo, does collabs with another wicked fella that plays the violin, covers alot of great oldschool folk and bluegrass as well as her own material is rad.


----------



## BulaShane

Peepaw & The Chains


----------

